# Vildhjarta - masstaden pod farm sound



## scottietmurder (Dec 21, 2011)

I know this probably comes up alot but I figured its worth a shot. I love Vildhjartas new album the riffs and sounds are amazing, but I'm trying to figure out how to get a good sound out of Pod Farm. Does anyone have any Pod Famr settings that sounds like Vildhjartas new album?

Thanks.


----------



## petereanima (Dec 22, 2011)

do you have the metalpack add on?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 22, 2011)

Good luck getting that tone without extensive post EQ and compression.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 22, 2011)

^


seyd said:


> actually it's just pod straight to tracking, i didnt do any EQ at all but i know Bogren did some, he had all the stem tracks
> 
> had shit luck with a good sounding guitar, the string height was insanely unsmooth tho =D
> 
> i was gonna track it with an ibanez xl with lundgrens but changed last minute to a custom ibanez xl which was bought from this board actually, im used to basswood bodies but this one is mahagony which messed things up pretty cool!


----------



## petereanima (Dec 22, 2011)

I dont think its any problem getting that tone (or similar) in podfarm. Podfarm presets sound SHIT, and also the stock settings whatever amp etc. you select are SHIT. However, once these are corrected - Podfarm really is able to deliver good recording tones. Use EQs. I mostly need 2 or 3 in Podfarm. My "Metal" presets all look pretty similar: EQ right at the beginning of the chain, as a low-cut (and maybe some little additional EQ shape, but not much) -> Tubescreamer -> Amp (and mostly i turn back the bass to almost zero), turn back the gain!, CRANK volumes, CRANK mids, get enough highs/treble/presence, just to cut it back at the end of the chain with additional EQs (highpass & lowpass), try with different cabs and mics (set "room" to "0"!), and between cab and HP/LP-EQ, place an additional EQ and scoop out the freqs in the mids where the "cheap" sound lies...different from guitar to guitar / amp to amp..set one EQ-fader at ~ minus 3db (for example!!) and than mess around with the frequency of it, see how the sound dramatically changes - somehwere in the middle, it will surprisingly sound much much better than before, do fine adjustement then. Try the same with a +3db EQ (example again!) and boost the "good" sounding high mids.

For the mentioned tone, I would try one of the Mesa Recti models at first. My fave in Podfarm is the "criminal" (5150 model).


----------



## scottietmurder (Dec 22, 2011)

petereanima said:


> do you have the metalpack add on?



yes i do


----------



## scottietmurder (Dec 22, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Good luck getting that tone without extensive post EQ and compression.



i actually have a boss ge7 currently but its not in use


----------



## scottietmurder (Dec 22, 2011)

petereanima said:


> I dont think its any problem getting that tone (or similar) in podfarm. Podfarm presets sound SHIT, and also the stock settings whatever amp etc. you select are SHIT. However, once these are corrected - Podfarm really is able to deliver good recording tones. Use EQs. I mostly need 2 or 3 in Podfarm. My "Metal" presets all look pretty similar: EQ right at the beginning of the chain, as a low-cut (and maybe some little additional EQ shape, but not much) -> Tubescreamer -> Amp (and mostly i turn back the bass to almost zero), turn back the gain!, CRANK volumes, CRANK mids, get enough highs/treble/presence, just to cut it back at the end of the chain with additional EQs (highpass & lowpass), try with different cabs and mics (set "room" to "0"!), and between cab and HP/LP-EQ, place an additional EQ and scoop out the freqs in the mids where the "cheap" sound lies...different from guitar to guitar / amp to amp..set one EQ-fader at ~ minus 3db (for example!!) and than mess around with the frequency of it, see how the sound dramatically changes - somehwere in the middle, it will surprisingly sound much much better than before, do fine adjustement then. Try the same with a +3db EQ (example again!) and boost the "good" sounding high mids.
> 
> For the mentioned tone, I would try one of the Mesa Recti models at first. My fave in Podfarm is the "criminal" (5150 model).



ya ive been messin around alot on it but ill try that, and i didnt know you could put an EQ in front i thought it always went at the end by default


----------



## petereanima (Dec 22, 2011)

You can use multiple EQs, and click&drag them to the position where you want it to be.  (front / end / between amp and cab/...)

(tough, I'm not sure if the free positioning was possible on version 1.0 already, or if it started later...can't remember...which version do you own?)


----------



## scottietmurder (Dec 22, 2011)

petereanima said:


> You can use multiple EQs, and click&drag them to the position where you want it to be.  (front / end / between amp and cab/...)
> 
> (tough, I'm not sure if the free positioning was possible on version 1.0 already, or if it started later...can't remember...which version do you own?)



i have 2.0 but ive been using 1 to start with


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Dec 23, 2011)

i have a pod xt live and ive been working on a tone like theirs since the album came out...getting close but not quite there yet lol


----------



## scottietmurder (Dec 23, 2011)

7StringGuy5150 said:


> i have a pod xt live and ive been working on a tone like theirs since the album came out...getting close but not quite there yet lol



its so good i gotta have it


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 23, 2011)

I think the thread name should be changed to 
"How do I achieve THALL?"


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Dec 23, 2011)

IMO, i started off with the big bottom amp and the treadplate cab, tube screamer and lots and lots of EQ tweaking dude, maybe start there and see what you come up with....like i said still not there but its getting there.


----------



## scottietmurder (Dec 23, 2011)

7StringGuy5150 said:


> IMO, i started off with the big bottom amp and the treadplate cab, tube screamer and lots and lots of EQ tweaking dude, maybe start there and see what you come up with....like i said still not there but its getting there.



ya i will have to give that a try when i have some free time


----------



## scottietmurder (Dec 23, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> I think the thread name should be changed to
> "How do I achieve THALL?"



haha  i agree


----------



## scottietmurder (Dec 23, 2011)

just for awesome sake

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnaClnVnj_c


----------



## groph (Dec 24, 2011)

scottietmurder said:


> just for awesome sake




Wow. What a wall of sound.

By "post-EQ" whoever said that meant that in the studio recording process, they add equalization to the guitar tone _after_ it's been recorded (hence "post"), meaning many studio tones are literally impossible to reproduce with just a raw guitar sound.

But, to get in the ballpark, make sure your guitar is ready for it. Get some monstrous strings and pick authoritatively. A lot of that sound comes from just picking hard. Notes jump out more, and when you wail on the low string you'll pull it sharp a bit and then it flattens out to the original note, which results in that wavering BWWOOOOWW sound that characterizes uber low tuned djenty stuff like Vildhjarta. You probably already know that. As far as PODFarm settings go, I don't have the slightest clue.


----------



## BaylorPRSer (Dec 23, 2012)

love the tone and just stumbled on this thread. i see that it is old, but just watching this preview of their upcoming ep  inspired this search ("vildhjarta tone") haha. if anyone looks make sure u use impulses instead of the cab models that come with pod units! Your tone WILL improve when you do this. On all the cabs in the impulse loader i high and lo pass at 90-ish hz and 1000-ish hz. I found that the datube vst that comes with cubase 5 as well as the psp vintage warmer and decapitator vsts make a significant difference as well. i imagine they had a lot of practice with full mixes b4 settling on this tone. remember that you will do a shit ton of tweaking with all of your tones (bass, drums, vocals, etc.) once they r all tracked so basically, your final tone for everything will change and keep getting retweaked until the entire thing is tracked and mixed.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 23, 2012)

groph said:


> Wow. What a wall of sound.
> 
> By "post-EQ" whoever said that meant that in the studio recording process, they add equalization to the guitar tone _after_ it's been recorded (hence "post"), meaning many studio tones are literally impossible to reproduce with just a raw guitar sound.



An EQ in the effects loop is basically post EQing in real time.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Dec 23, 2012)

BaylorPRSer said:


> On all the cabs in the impulse loader i high and lo pass at 90-ish hz and 1000-ish hz.



You mean 10000 hz, right? Low passing all of your impulses at 1000 hz would sound pretty terrible I would think.


----------



## Pweaks (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry for digging this up, but could someone upload his tone? I would appreciate it alot!


----------

